# Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. November 2016)

Hallo

Ich bin bei ebay auf diese Rollen gestoßen. 

Z.B eine 
Kastking Spartacus für kleines Geld.


Kennt die einer  bzw taugen die was  ?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Dezember 2016)

*Neue Baitcast  Rolle Kastking Speed Demon*

Da habe ich doch mal was schickes neues gefunden 

Was sagt ihr zu dieser Rolle ?

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=kastking+speed+demon


----------



## Pfannafischa (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Servus,
laß lieber die Finger davon und kauf ne Daiwa oder Abu oder ähnl.
Ich hatte ne Kastking, taugt nix
LG
Hans


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hier lies mal...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=17838152


----------



## kgbbg (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Zunächst solltest Du wissen, wofür Du diese Rolle haben möchtest. Sie ist als "Saltwater Reel" declariert - demzufolge ist sie wohl eher für etwas schwerere Köder gedacht. Allerdings dürfte sie damit wenigstens einigermaßen korrosionsgeschützt sein, wenngleich auch solche Rollen nach Einsatz im Salzwasser einer gewissen Pflege bedürfen...
Mit 205 g ist sie schon mal etwas leichter, als eine ABU Revo.
Ich habe aufgrund von Altersarmut einige Rollen aus China in Benutzung und bin mit ihnen zT. sogar sehr zufrieden. Aber ohne Angaben wie Zielfisch, welche Köder kommen zuim Einsatz, Einsatzgewässer (Tiefe, Strömung), welche Rute(n) soll(en) verwendet werden, kann man Dir keinen vernünftigen Rat geben, da bei einer Baitcaster die Abstimmung zwischen Rute, Rolle, Köder und auch Schnur viel wesentlicher, als bei einer Statio ist....
Zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht mit Wurfgewichten ab 10 g wäre sie durchaus gut geeignet.
Manche bezeichnen sowas ja als Schrott, aber wer wirklich Schrott auf dem Weltmarkt 
abliefert, wäre sehr schnell weg vom Fenster. Nur für den Namen eines Produkts viel draufzuzahlen, kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten....


----------



## Maxthecat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin !
Ich besitze auch so eine Baitcaster von Kingcast und bin mit der Rolle soweit ganz zufrieden . Macht was sie soll und hatte diese von einem chinesischen Händler mit Lager in D für 34,95 € gekauft.

Bei mir war es leider so , das eine kleines Zahnrad in der Rolle fehlte ,was für die Schnurführung zuständig ist . Dieses fehlende Teil hatte ich aber noch ca. 10 Tagen im Briefkasten und habe es denn selbst eingesetzt .

Danach funktionierte die Rolle einwandfrei . Habe mir denn noch eine von Abu Gracia für 60 € gekauft und einen unterschied von inneren Aufbau konnte ich zur Kingcast Rolle nicht feststellen , nur das die Abu nur eine Magnetbremse und bei der Kingkast beiden vorhanden war . 

Die hat Magnet und Fliehkraftbremse drin . Gut , wer sich erstmal nur damit versuchen will ,ob das Baitkaster Fischen überhaupt was für ihn ist langt das zuerst zum probbieren mit einer günstigen Baitcaster Ausrüstung.

Warum gleich eine Rolle für 200 € oder mehr kaufen und hinterher evtl. mit Minus verkaufen ,wenn es doch nichts für einen ist .
LG.
Dieter


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Und jetzt gibt es ein neues Modell  Speed Demon

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=kastking%20speed%20demon


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Sind 11,5 cm für eine Kurbel zu viel ?


----------



## Schmidtler (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Was haltet ihr von der kastking royale legend? Hat die schon mal  jemand getestet?

Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich werde es mal versuchen mit einer KastKing Rolle .

Schade das es diese nicht direkt in Deutschland gibt .
Diese Rollen können genau so gut sein wie andere hochpreisige .
Die meisten guten kosten hier in Deutschland immer über 100 Euro oder mehr .
Vielleicht setzt sich ja der Trend Angelmaterial kostengünstig wo anders zu bestellen irgendwann mal durch.

Also die Kastking Speed Demon und Assassin machen schon einen richtig guten Eindruck


----------



## #AngelMicha (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Du solltest dir, wie oben schon erwähnt über dein Einsatzgebiet im klaren sein... Wenn du 60g Köder werfen willst, wirst du mit der Assassin oder der Stealth nicht wirklich glücklich.. Ich denke die werden eher ihre (5)7-30g machen... Sonst heißt es hinterher, dass dich China-Teile total klapprig sind und nach 3x Werfen komplett im Ar***... 

Ich persönlich werde mein China-Glück mit einer Haibo Steed 51 versuchen...:vik:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich fische bis 35 g.

Schade das die Preise der Artikel in deutschen Läden so teuer sind .
Wenn man den EK und den VK sieht dann ist das schon gewaltig.


----------



## jagarou (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne mit der BC Angelei beginnen.Würde auch günstig mit ner KK einstigen.Woher weis ich jetzt bei den verschiedenen Modellen für welches wurfgewicht diese gedacht sind?Mir würde jetzt zum Beispiel die Stealth zusagen.
Gruß


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Das Wurfgewicht steht glaube bei andere Rollen auch nicht dabei .

Auf jedenfall mit die günstigste Rolle .
Bei Ali 35 Euro gerade


----------



## jagarou (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Worauf gilt es beim kauf einer baitcast zu achten?Mein Wurfgewicht würde sich von 7 bis 20 gr erstrecken.


----------



## Schmidtler (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal die kingcast royale ledgend gekauft, versuch macht klug. 
Der link hier von @sicmatron hier war sehr hilfreich:
http://wobblerangeln.de/kastking-royale-legend-baitcaster/

Der erste optische Eindruck war sehr gut. Weitere Tests folgen noch. 


















Gesendet von meinem P9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jagarou (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich habe mir die stealth bestellt.ich werde dann irgendwann mal (wenn der China Express angekommen ist)berichten.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Und wie schaut es,konntet ihr schon was testen ?


----------



## TooShort (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



jagarou schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die stealth bestellt.ich werde dann irgendwann mal (wenn der China Express angekommen ist)berichten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Ich bitte darum. Interessiert mich auch stark. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jagarou (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Also meine ist noch in china

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Zoll und einfuhrsteuer. Kommt da noch was drauf auf den Rollenpreis oder kommen die so an?


----------



## jagarou (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

entweder man hat glück oder man muss dem Postboten noch ein bischen was zahlen


----------



## Maxthecat (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin !
Normal liegt die Grenze beim Zoll um 22,76 € und darüber würden 19 % Mehwertsteuer drauf kommen . Da die aber bis 10 € nichts verbuchen können geht das so durch .

Die meisten Sachen aus China die ich gekauft habe auch etwas über den betrag von 22,76 € lagen so im Briefkasten mit dem grünen Zollaufkleber drauf,Zollamtlich davon befreit .#6
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fr33 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wie läuft das eigentlich mit Zoll und einfuhrsteuer. Kommt da noch was drauf auf den Rollenpreis oder kommen die so an?



Zollwert ist IMMER Warenwert + Versandkosten (sofern die ausgewiesen sind). Über 22€ sind eig die 19% Einfuhrumstatzsteuer fällig. Ab 150€ sind dann neben der USt auch der jeweilige Zollsatz fällig....

 Und mit ganz viel "Glück" darf man seine Ware mit allen Unterlagen am Mann beim zuständigen Zoll abholen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich hatte mir auch bereits nen Thermo Anzug für 60€ aus China bestellt und musste nichts nach zahlen. 
Im Moment bin ich am überlegen, welche KastKing ich mir kaufen möchte,da ich mich erstmal in das Angeln mit der BC einfinden möchte.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir auch bereits nen Thermo Anzug für 60€ aus China bestellt und musste nichts nach zahlen.
> Im Moment bin ich am überlegen, welche KastKing ich mir kaufen möchte,da ich mich erstmal in das Angeln mit der BC einfinden möchte.



Also ich denke mal ich werde mir dann die Stealth ordern .
Dann halt bei Ebay für 40 Euro .
Das Kugellager ist im Kurbel Deckel nicht eingepresst bzw noch ein Lager darüber.Das finde ich schon mal super. 

Wenn Sie jetzt noch das alufarbene in schwarz machen würden ,dann sehe die noch geiler aus.


Ich finde zwar andere Rollen auf dem deutschen Markt richtig gut nur die sind halt viel zu teuer.

Was ich noch schlimmer finde, in den Geschäften sind diese Baitcaster immer hinter verschlossener Vitrinen.So was schreckt ab .Anscheinend wollen die nichts verkaufen !


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Bei eBay finde ich sie nur für über 50€ da werde ich mir sie über AE für 38€ bestellen und dann die 12 € für die KastKing Mega 8 noch investieren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuWio6wx7Po

In dem Video sieht die Multi schon geil aus :q


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Bei eBay finde ich sie nur für über 50€ da werde ich mir sie über AE für 38€ bestellen und dann die 12 € für die KastKing Mega 8 noch investieren.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuWio6wx7Po
> 
> In dem Video sieht die Multi schon geil aus :q



Gebe mal bei Ebay Kastking Stealth ein ,dort gibt es gerade für 41 Euro das Teil |wavey:


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Gebe mal bei Ebay Kastking Stealth ein ,dort gibt es gerade für 41 Euro das Teil |wavey:



Hab ich auch gerade erst gefunden als ich über den PC rein geschaut habe 
Gibt sogar noch nen Wobbler dazu.
Werde dort gleich mal bestellen, weil man auch mit PayPal bezahlen kann.


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: BAITCASTER  Rollen VS billig Rollen ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich stelle mir echt die Frage ob es einen dermaßen technischen Unterschied gibt das die Preise von teuren Rollen überhaupt


Was möchte der Themenersteller uns damit mitteilen?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Januar 2017)

*BAITCASTER teure   Rollen VS billig Rollen ?*

Hallo

Ich stelle mir echt die Frage ob es einen dermaßen technischen Unterschied gibt das die Preise von teuren Rollen überhaupt gerechtfertigt sind.

Nehmen wir doch mal als Beispiel eine Kastking Stealth für ca 40 Euro im Gegensatz zu einer teuren. 

Was können nun die anderen besser oder ist es nur der Name ?


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: BAITCASTER  Rollen VS billig Rollen ?*

das vielleicht:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: BAITCASTER  Rollen VS billig Rollen ?*



jkc schrieb:


> das vielleicht:q


Ah, verstehe,


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: BAITCASTER teure   Rollen VS billig Rollen ?*

Sowas pauschal zu sagen ist jetzt natürlich schwer.
Ich habe eine Kastking Legend Royale für 33€ und eine Daiwa Alphas SV von daher hoffe ich etwas Erfahrung geben zu können.
Wo die teurere auf jeden Fall punktet sind die Verarbeitungsqualität und Spaltmaße. Dazu finde ich die generelle Laufruhe besser (das wird aber an den Tuninglagern liegen).
Ich habe dir Kastking komplett zerlegt und mit Fett ordentlich gewartet, dazu dir Lager neu geölt.
In Sachen Performance hat die Kastking so ab 7-8g meiner Meinung nach ihren Sweetspot, da geht es ab Werk mit der Daiwa schon Richtung 5.

Ansonsten kann ich von der reinen Leistung keinen großen Unterschied feststellen. Wobei ich aufgrund der Zeit bisher nur trocken gefischt habe.

Aber in Summe muss man sich echt Fragen ob man 180€ mehr ausgeben will wenn es einen nur rein um Funktion geht 

Hoffe konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich hab mal Deine ganzen Kastking-Threads zusammen geführt, damit das nicht so zersplittert ist..


----------



## putschii (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Schon erste Testergebnisse?


----------



## man1ac (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich warte noch auf die Mega 8 Schnur. Hab mir dazu direkt noch ne 2. Kastking geholt damit ich die Spule schneller wechseln kann.

Derzeit möcht ich mir anschauen (mit 50m Maßband abmessen):
 Lurefans Assasin AC63ML + SV105 (HH Air) + Sunline 8Braid
vs.
Lurefans " + Kastking + Mega 8 (Wie ändert die Rute die Performance)
vs
die Ali-Abu Hornet 4 Teilige + Kastking + Mega 8 (wie steht eine 70€ Kombo gegenüber einer hochwertigen da)
vs
Lurefans + Kastking + Sunline 8braid (hier der 1:1 Vergleich auf die Rolle)


Ich hab beim Zerlegen der Kastking aber gemerkt dass ein Teil der Magn.Bremse lose ist (dort wie die Schrauben diese sichern). Nach Kontaktaufnahme kriege ich das teil kostenlos ersetzt!


----------



## man1ac (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So ich war das erste mal mit Maßband auf der Wiese, aber bei 40kmh Wind waren nur in den Pausen 3-4 brauchbare Würfe drin.

Geworfen hab ich einen FP GuFi mit 5g Kopf (zusammen 6,2g).
Als Rute hat die Abu Hornet Kopie von Ali hergehalten, als Schnur einen 10lb KK Mega 8:

> Die Bremse ist meiner Ansicht nach nur was für den geübten Werfer. Die orangenm Pins inder Rolle habe ich 2/4 "an" gehabt, Spulenbremse so, dass der Köder nichtmehr abfließt und dann 7/9 auf der Magnetbremse (gefühlt also die ganze Rolle KNALLE ZU)

Ich kam damit sofort auf 30m, 2 weitere Würfe waren es schon 33. Wollte dann mit der Magnetbremse auf 5/9 runter und wurde sofort mit Tüddel bestraft.
Trocken macht das Zeug aber nen super Eindruck - kann ich nicht meckern.

Als Referenz eben den GuFi an meine Lurefans & Alphas SV und damit war ich sofort auf 37-38m (nur 2 Würfe gemacht) - diese Kombo kenne ich aber in und auswendig.

Ich muss das ganze nochmal bei Windstille widerholen und mich auf jeden Fall mit der Bremse besser auseinandersetzten. (Ich würde hier KEINEM BC Einsteiger raten mal "einfach so" mit den Bremseinstellungen rumzuspielen - ich selbst hab das grad mit 15m Schnur bezahlt  )

Bisher auf jeden Fall in Anbetracht des Preises von 27€ Rute, 26€ Rolle und 6€ SChnur der absolute WAHNSINN!


----------



## fischbär (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich habe jetzt auch ein paar der Chinabaitcaster zusammen. Soweit alle prima. Die ganz billigen haken manchmal beim Auswerfen, da rastet der Schalter nicht ein. Aber alles andere ist super. Gut, vielleicht jetzt nicht für super leichte Köder, aber an sich prima. Ich habe die Teile auch zerlegt. Alles sehr solide und sehr ähnlich zu Markenrollen. Was halt ist, ist dass die Lager der Achse abgedeckt sind, bei allen die ich gekauft habe. Das kostet Wurfweite, da die Abdeckungen Reibung verursachen. Aber wenn man da die Lager nackig macht oder sich einen Satz Tuninglager kauft, gibt es keinen Grund, wieso teurere Rollen besser sein sollen. Eine meiner 30 Euro China BCs hat ein Rollengewicht von nur 12 g!
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-2016-New-Stealth-169-5g-Super-Light-Carbon-Body-7-0-1-Fresh-Salt/32574087008.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5wNRLX

Super Ding!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich würde mir die ja auch kaufen,aber ich kann nur mit PayPal bezahlen und bei Ali geht das nicht .
Ich hätte mir sogar schon zwei gekauft .
Die Favoriten sind die Kastking Speed Demon und die Stealth. 

Es soll noch eine Kastking Spartacus Maximus geben ,aber dazu habe ich im Internet nichts gefunden .

Habt ihr bei Ali gekauft oder über Ebay auch in China ?


----------



## hoermy (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Skandal! Da schaut man sonntag früh ins forum, und man ist nach einer dreiviertel stunden lesen 50€ ärmer. |bigeyes
Bestellt hab ich nun die Stealth....|supergri Braucht man dazu unbedingt eine BC-Rute, oder geht das zu beginn mit einer "normalen" Spinnrute, die für eine stationärrolle gedacht ist?


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

will keiner hören, geht aber zum testen. Aber Ruten gibt's aber auch für 30. Schau mal nach der Abu Kopie etwas weiter oben.


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



hoermy schrieb:


> Skandal! Da schaut man sonntag früh ins forum, und man ist nach einer dreiviertel stunden lesen 50€ ärmer. |bigeyes
> Bestellt hab ich nun die Stealth....|supergri Braucht man dazu unbedingt eine BC-Rute, oder geht das zu beginn mit einer "normalen" Spinnrute, die für eine stationärrolle gedacht ist?



Klar geht das - aber nach 20-30min haste keinen Bock mehr. Würde da auch eher ne richtige BC mit Trigger kaufen....


----------



## man1ac (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Würde auch ganz klar nur eine BC Rute empfehlen! Wenn es günstig und aus DT sein darf: Abu Vendetta oder eben die besagte Abu Hornet von Ali (ich hab diese selbst!)


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die ja auch kaufen,aber ich kann nur mit PayPal bezahlen und bei Ali geht das nicht .
> Ich hätte mir sogar schon zwei gekauft .
> Die Favoriten sind die Kastking Speed Demon und die Stealth.
> 
> ...



also Kastking stationär - und baitcasterrollen bekommst du auch auf e bay und per paypal .je nach lagerhaltung bekommt man sie direkt aus china oder aus bremen. zolltechnisch hab ich 0 probleme gehabt .persönlich bin ich jetzt besitzer einer Mela ,einer Stealth und einer Speed Dämon wobei die Speed Dämon etwas größer ,wertiger und schwerer als die Stealth ist ..-die PE schnüre sind  teilweise sehr günstig ,allerdings fehlt mir da die beschichtung .sie sind eng geflochten aber für meinen geschmack etwas zu laut.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Baitcaster sich auch für größere KuKö eignet. Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Kombo (<80€) und die KastKing Rollen schauen an sich nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## putschii (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Also meine assassin hab ich bei eBay geholt. Im Preis von 48 sind noch nen Shirt, cap und facemask enthalten. Warte aber noch auf die Lieferung.
Für schwere Köder ist glaube ich die Kastking Rover gedacht.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



putschii schrieb:


> Also meine assassin hab ich bei eBay geholt. Im Preis von 48 sind noch nen Shirt, cap und facemask enthalten. Warte aber noch auf die Lieferung.
> Für schwere Köder ist glaube ich die Kastking Rover gedacht.



Werde die Rover mal anschauen 
Worin liegt eigentlich bis auf die Übersetzung der Unterschied zwischen der Spartacus und der Royal Legend? Sind ja preislich etwa gleich |kopfkrat


----------



## Neptun22 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich hoffe hier auf ehrliche und ungeschönte Berichte aus dem Angelalltag mit den Billigrollen. Wenn nach ein paar Trockenwürfen schon das ein oder andere Teil hakt und den Dienst verweigert bin ich richtig gespannt .
Kann natürlich auch ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein, wie es bei Markenrollen auch vorkommt. Bin ehrlich gespannt.


----------



## putschii (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Werde berichten, sobald ich die Rolle getestet habe!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Also ich muss mal sehen wie ich noch bei Ali sicher bezahlen kann .
Also ich wollte ja zwei Rollen die Stealth und Demon .
Bei Ebay kosten die ja schon wieder deutlich mehr.

Schade das es keinen Walmart mehr in Deutschland gibt ,weil da gibt es diese auch .

Über neue Test würde ich mich auch sehr freuen ,bei Youtube sind zwar einigen aber meistens nicht in unserer Sprache.


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Bei Ali sicher bezahlen? Sofortüberweisung oder Visa? Sollte reichen...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Sofortüberweisung würde ich ja machen,aber da gebe ich doch mein Login Daten von meiner Bank preis |kopfkrat




fischbär schrieb:


> Bei Ali sicher bezahlen? Sofortüberweisung oder Visa? Sollte reichen...


----------



## el.Lucio (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Da geht doch auch giropay. Sollte das sicherste sein ....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ihr stellt euch an, Kreditkarte und fertig.


----------



## OSSSSE (10. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ihr stellt euch an, Kreditkarte und fertig.


So sieht es aus. Mache ich nicht anders und es klappt prima 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Giropay macht meine Bank nicht mit .

Preapaid Kreditkarte welche ?


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



fischmeisterp schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung würde ich ja machen,aber da gebe ich doch mein Login Daten von meiner Bank preis |kopfkrat


Nein! Schaust Du oben in die Adressleiste vom Browser: das ist nur zwischen Dir und Deiner Bank. Wie ein Paypal Pkugin auch. Ali sieht Die Daten - anders als bei Kreditkarte - nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Es gibt auch kostenfreie Kreditkarten wie z.B. bei der Targobank (Früher Valovis Bank). Ich hab eine von der Targobank. Kostet mich im Jahr 0,0€. Nehme die ab und an zum Tanken und eben fürs Ausland und Ali usw. Denn die kostenfreien laufen ab, wenn diese nicht regelmäßig mal benutzt werden.

Die Card verknüpft du einfach mit deinem GrioKonto bei deiner Hausbank und gut ist.


----------



## hoermy (12. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Wenn du die kreditkarte nur alle heilige zeit mal brauchst, gibts auch Prepaid-kreditkarten. mywirecard. Das läuft über das Visa bzw. Mastercard system und funktioniert tadellos. Ansonsten halt paypal.


----------



## putschii (20. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So die Rolle ist vorgestern angekommen, jetzt muss ich sie nur noch bespulen lassen. fühlt sich aber, sofern ich das beurteilen kann, gut an!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (26. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Kann schon jemand was vom praktischen einsatz der kk baitcaster berichten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## putschii (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Aaaaalso, ich war heute das erste mal und auch nur kurz (1h) mit der Assa am Wasser. Der Ausflug war Mist. Ob es an der Rolle, der Schnur (WFT Gliss) und/oder meinen Fähigkeiten lag, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich, neben mehreren Nestern, vier Hänger samt Abriss und war daher so oder so schon mehr als schlecht gelaunt. Gewichte habe ich ab 5g geworfen und das auch nicht sonderlich weit, wobei ich 14g+ auch nicht viel weiter geworfen bekommen habe, bevor es zum Hänger und Abriss kam. Also zum richtigen einstellen und testen bin ich nicht gekommen, da der Köder immer davor weg war  An sich kurbelt sich die Rolle aber gut, ich denke es liegt mehr an der Schnur, die recht Glatt ist und meinen Fähigkeiten. Habe auf jeden Fall mehr Nester geworfen, als mit der Black Max von nem Kumpel, von der "Weite" her war es aber kein Unterschied.


----------



## Schicksal (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Die Gliss finde ich ja auf einer Statio schon blöd. Haltbarkeit ist mal total daneben.


----------



## Maschiach (27. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hat jemand einen Vergleich zwischen Stealth und Assassin? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis oder sind die beiden so ziemlich auf einem Niveau?


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Irgendwie macht mich die Assasine auch Neugierig.... Ne BC zerlegen und die Lager ölen kann ich inzwischen. Daher würde ich mich da ran trauen.

Wie groß fällt denn die Assasine aus? Denn ich hab schon ne 201er Curado -die doch nicht gerade klein ist. Fällt die Assassine eher wie ner 151er oder ne sogar ne 71er aus ? (verglichen mit Shimano Größen)?


----------



## Flymen (29. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich fische die Stealth seit dem letzten Spätsommer und bin zufrieden. Die wirft problemlos ab 4-5 g + Trailer. Bei Gegenwind ist sie etwas zickig, da müssen dann die Pin's raus...ansonsten sehr geschmeidig und ruhig für den Preis.
 Außerdem habe ich seit November eine Haibo Smart 51 im Einsatz und die ist nochmal um einiges wertiger als die Stealth. 3 g - Wackyjig plus Trailer sind kein Problem. Für 60 Euronen ein wahres Erlebnis, nur die Pin's sollte man wie ein Fräulein behandeln, die springen gerne mal raus.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Was ist der von dir immer genannte trailer 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Der Trailer ist eig nur der Gummiköder der ab Jig etc. hängt.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist eig nur der Gummiköder der ab Jig etc. hängt.


Ok 
Danke [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Abend,

heute ist die Assassin gekommen. War ordentlich verpackt und alles unbeschädigt. 

Muss sagen - das Ding ist schon sehr leicht. Aber ich hätte die Assassin etwas kleiner erwartet. Ist im direkten Vergleich mit ner 201er Curado nur minimal kleiner. 

Durch den Graphite Frame fühlt die sich schon sehrt leicht an und erstmal etwas billig, wenn man die lackierte Alu Curado kennt. Aber nach ner Weile geht das schon. 

Magnetbremse macht wirklich was Sie soll und ist m,M sehr durchdacht einstellbar. Freespool out of the box nicht schlecht. Mit etwas gescheitem Öl bestimmt noch mehr machbar. 

Das Ding hat jetzt keine größeren Spaltmaße etc. Die Knobs sind Kugelgelagert. Okey... der Taster ist aus normalen schwarzen Kunststoff und man hätte den schöner machen können. Aber der lässt sich ganz gut bedienen.

Ich mache mal ein paar Bilder und stell die mal rein, gerade bzgl. dem Größenvergleich.


----------



## OSSSSE (10. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> heute ist die Assassin gekommen. War ordentlich verpackt und alles unbeschädigt.
> 
> ...


Danke für deinen ersten Eindruck. Bin sehr gespannt auf die Bilder 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Guten Morgen,

 wie versprochen die Bilder für den direkten Größenvergleich der KK Assassin mit einer Curado 201 I HG:
























 Wie man sieht, die ist doch gar nicht mal sooo klein. Eine 201er Curado kommt da fast größentechnisch ran.

 Noch mal ein kurzes Wort zum Bremssystem. Die Assassin, hat eine Schleifbremse ähnlich einer Fliekraftbremse und eine Magnetbremse. WIe man was am besten aufeinander abstimmt muss sich zeigen.


----------



## Aalbubi (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

@Fr33: Könntest du nach ausgiebigen Tests vll. ein kleines Resümee über die KK Assassin schreiben? Die ganzen Leute auf Youtube scheinen mir nicht so vertrauenswürdig zu sein (Productplacement?). 
Von der Optik finde ich sie sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich hab noch nicht mal Schnur drauf... kann also nich bischen Dauern  Sorry.


----------



## glavoc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht mal Schnur drauf...



Hallo Fr33,
magst du, wenn du kannst die Spule einmal wiegen? Würde mich richtig stark interessieren - lg#h


----------



## Fr33 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich hab leider keine Feinwage hier.... mit der normalen Küchenwage komme ich auf 15gr. Allerdings inkl. der Zentrifual Bremse die an der Spule befestigt ist.

Sieht man hier auf dem Amazon Link ganz gut... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M0AQZ5P/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B01M0AQZ5P&linkCode=as2&tag=grefisree0c9-20&linkId=0700efc96b4eac0b08c2472e911a5af4


----------



## Maschiach (11. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Für mich als BC-Neuling wäre interessant ob die Rolle Deiner Meinung nach zum gescheiten Gebrauch zunächst irgendwie bearbeitet werden sollte oder direkt "out of the box" genutzt werden kann. Hoffe ja auf Letzteres


----------



## glavoc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Feinwage hier.... mit der normalen Küchenwage komme ich auf 15gr. Allerdings inkl. der Zentrifual Bremse die an der Spule befestigt ist.



Danke vielmals#6

&lg
#h


----------



## putschii (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Also falls wer, der ahnung hat, das Ding mal testen mag und aus der Nähe MH/Essen kommt, einfach mal ne PN schreiben.
Mein Fazit ist bis jetzt, dass meine gewählte Schnur nicht so pralle ist und ich auch nicht sonderlich "weit" werfe  da ich aber völliger Anfänger bin, liegt es nicht unbedingt an der Rolle


----------



## Fr33 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Als Schnur hab ich mir gestern nochmal 2 Rollen der KK Mega8 in 0,14mm geordert. Hab auch die 18er Mega8 daheim - aber die schon schon deutlich steifer und entsprechend dicker. Eher nix für ne L/ ML Rute. Ich rechne auch mit ein paar Nestern und daher lieber mal 2 Spulen geordert. Wahrscheinlich wäre die gute alte PP in 4 Fach die bessere Wahl gewesen...


----------



## putschii (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ja die Gliss werde ich runternehmen, ich warte noch auf ne KastKing Super Power um die mal zu testen


----------



## Fr33 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Für mich als BC-Neuling wäre interessant ob die Rolle Deiner Meinung nach zum gescheiten Gebrauch zunächst irgendwie bearbeitet werden sollte oder direkt "out of the box" genutzt werden kann. Hoffe ja auf Letzteres


 

Hallo,

das kann ich dir aus dem blauen herraus nicht beantworten. Dazu muss ich die BC mal gefischt haben. ich finde die dreht out of the box schon ganz gut. Man merkt auch was am Free Spin, wenn man die Bremsen einstellt.... 

Klar läuft das Getriebe nicht sooo satt wie bei der Curado. Aber das kann am Fett liegen. Ich denke wenn die Spulenlager sauber sind und frisch geölt sind, rennt die wirklich gut. Alleine von der Haptik her und wie die Rolle verarbeitet wurde, ist Sie den Preis def. wert. Man darf Sie aber nicht mit ner 200€+ BC vergleichen.....  Ich hatte schlimmeres erwartet und bin daher auf die Haibo Steed gespannt... die soll noch ne Schippe wertiger sein.


----------



## RedWolf (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Die Haibo Steed steht bei mir auch noch auf dem vllt Kaufen Plan. Mal schauen wie sich das in den nächsten Monaten so ergibt


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So... vor ein paar Minuten ist die Haibo Steed 101CS gekommen. Zollfrei! *freu*

Ausgepackt und muss sagen - ja die ist schon Liga besser verarbeitet als die Assassin. Ist auch exakt 20gr schwerer (183Gr anstelle der Assassin die nur 163gr wiegt). Freespool out of the box ein Tacken weicher. Lauf ist auch ne Ecke weicher!

Der Taster der Haibo ist schöner und geht noch nen Hauch sanfter als bei der KK. Man muss aber sagen, die Haibo kostet mehr als 1/3 mehr!

Was mir nicht so gefällt..... vom Gehäuse sind Assassin und Haibo Steed gleich groß.... aber die KK hat das leichtere Handle, das m.M mit 95mm besser in der Hand liegt als das 88er Handle der Haibo....

Die 101er Spule der Haibo ist doch ganz schön knapp.... da wäre die 151er doch besser gewesen... wird schon klappen. Soll eh auf ne L Rute mit nem WG von 5-20gr und so Barsch Kram werfen....


----------



## putschii (15. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Klingt interessant, bin mal auch den praktischen Vergleich gespannt


----------



## allegoric (15. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich bin BC Neuling, hab sonst nur mit runden Rollen gefischt. Hab mir die KK Stealth gegönnt wegen dem schnellen Einzug. Ich bin sehr zufrieden für die 42 €. Musste mich erstmal ans Baitcastern gewöhnen durch die leichten Gewichte, aber die Rolle ist fein einstellbar und ich erreiche vergleichbare Wurfweiten, also bin ich zufrieden. Zwei Kampfbrassen haben auch schon gebissen. Das was man an Wurfweite verliert, gewinnt man an Köderführung... absoluter Traum als BC Neuling. Bald geht's wieder los.


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So die Schnur ist auf beiden BCs drauf. Ist ne KK Mega8 in 0,14mm geworden. Sieht bisschen aus wie die JBraid x8....

Auf der Haibo sind ein paar Meterchen Zuviel drauf... und auf der KK hätte man ggf den einen oder anderen Meter noch ergänzen können. Ist nix unterfüttert und tippe auf der Haibo müssten rund 100-120m sein und auf der KK rund 150m (die hat schon ne arg tiefe Spule).

Wickelbild ist okey.... denke nach paar mal Werfen wird das auch alles etwas anders aussehen.

Anbei noch paar Bilder:


----------



## Ezperte (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich habe die Mega 8 ebenfalls schon zu Hause, auf der Assassin versuche ich es erst einmal mit der SuperPower Braid von KK. Damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Um die 30 Meter sind schon drin, wie schwer der Jig head war weiß ich nun nicht. Ich werfe immer eher etwas seitlich, mit der Zentrifugalbremse konnte ich schon auf 0 runter. Ab und Zu gibt es mal eine Perücke, die aber relativ schnell gelöst werden kann.
Ich habe nur folgendes Problem, ich kann die Spulenbremse nicht so fest einstellen, dass der Köder nur ganz langsam runter sinkt. Abgefallen ist sie mir auch schonmal .


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So war eben mal am Vereinsweiher die beiden Kombos testen....

Zur* KK Assassin:*

Hier habe ich mit einem 9gr Bullet und einem T-Rig gefischt. Als Trailer war ein 10cm Grub drann. Also alles anderes als Weitwurftackle. Die ersten Würfe waren eher so bei 15-20m. Bin dann nach und nach mit den beiden Bremsen runter. Die Zetri-Bremse steht jetzt auf 2 und die Magnetbremse auf 2-3. Bei nem guten Wurf sind damit schon die 20-30m drinnen. Also noch Spielraum drinnen. Denke mit nem 10gr jig und nem kleinen Gummi wäre schon mehr drinnen gewesen. Ggf muss ich dochmal die Lager entfetten und Ölen....

Zur *Haibo Steed*:

Ja.. die Spule ist doch etwas sehr voll geworden. Kann sein, dass ich da mal 20m runter nehmen muss. Hab bei der Haibo 2 Pins aktiv und außen auf dem Ring so ziemlich die Mitte eingestellt. Mit einem 7gr Jig und einem kleinen Gummifisch knacke ich die 30m fast auf Anhien. Ein 7gr Spinner der Gr3 ist dagegen schon ne kleine Herausforderung. Stellt man die Bremsen zu fein ein, dreht die Spule zu schnell da der Spinner im Wurf zu schnell an Fahrt verliert. Fazit... mini Vogelnest. Dreht man die Bremsen etwas mehr zu, fliegt der Spinner halt nur 15-20m.

*Fazit vom ganz kurzen Test:*

Beide BCs sind nicht schlecht. Die Haibo hat leicht die Nase vorne. Beide kommen mit der 14er KK Mega 8 gut klar. Die Assassin braucht für <10Gr m.M. aber ne bessere Feinabstimmung und ggf mal doch eine kleine Lager-Pflege. Ab 10gr und wenig Windanfällige Köder wird die bestimmt die 30-40m locker knacken. 

Die Haibo ist von beiden einfach die wertigere BC. Läuft sanfter, dreht besser, wirft out of the box besser. 

Denke ich muss beide Rollen noch mehr fischen um wirklich was sagen zu können. Ich bin jedenfalls noch weit davon weg, <7gr mit der Haibo und <10gr+ Trailer mit der KK zu werfen. Zur Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, ich hab beide BCs rund 20-30min geworfen und das zum ersten Mal.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> .
> Ich habe nur folgendes Problem, ich kann die Spulenbremse nicht so fest einstellen, dass der Köder nur ganz langsam runter sinkt. Abgefallen ist sie mir auch schonmal .




ja das problem hatte ich auch bei der stealth.

ich hab mich auch mächtig geärgert als  beim ersten begrabbeln der knopf von der spulenbremse einfach abgefallen ist. am wasser ist das eine katastrophe.
ich wollte das teil stantepede nach chinaland zurück schicken.



die lösung ist einfach :!!|bigeyes   im knopf selber( bei der stealth ) ist ein loses helles kunststoffplättchen  ca 1,5 mm dick. -ich habe das plättchen  mit einem flachen feinen schleifstein von einer seite  ca um die hälfte dünner  und plan geschliffen . ergebnis der knopf lässt sich jetzt ganz aufs gewinde drehen und fällt nicht mehr ab.:vik: damit mir das plättchen nicht aus dem knopf fällt (ohne das plättchen funzt die quetsche nicht )hab ich es angeklebt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

danke für den testbericht !


----------



## Ezperte (16. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Guter Einfall knutwuchtig, werde ich auch mal machen,mal gucken ob das bei der Assassin auch geht.


----------



## RedWolf (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Guter Einfall knutwuchtig, werde ich auch mal machen,mal gucken ob das bei der Assassin auch geht.



Wenn das da auch geht wäre ne bebilderte Anleitung was feines


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Darf ich fragen was ihr mit der Spulenbremse vorhabt? Ich dreh die gerade mal so weit zu, dass die Spule sich seitlich kaum noch bewegt -sprich grenze damit eig nur das seitliche Spiel der Spule ein.  Die würde beim Wurf nämlich hin und her hopsen. Ein ganz minimales Spiel ist noch okey... drehe ich etwas fester, merkt ich das sofort beim Wurf. 

Das Das Abbremsen erfolgt ja über die beiden Bremssysteme (Magnet und Fliehkraft).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Na wie es sich bei Knutwuchtig anhört ist das "Bremsplättchen" etwas dick bemessen so das bei voll geöffneter Spulenbremse (wie es bei den meisten normal ist) kurz vorm abfallen ist.
Bei Ezperte hört es sich eher so an als würde das Bremsplättchen fehlen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na wie es sich bei Knutwuchtig anhört ist das "Bremsplättchen" etwas dick bemessen so das bei voll geöffneter Spulenbremse (wie es bei den meisten normal ist) kurz vorm abfallen ist.
> Bei Ezperte hört es sich eher so an als würde das Bremsplättchen fehlen.





bremsplättchen war definitiv zu dick und auch noch lose. echt übel , wenn man so einen stellknopf verliert.... oder beim basteln ,das plättchen verschindet.


wenn der stellknopf nicht richtig draufpasst und nur so 2-3 gewindegänge greifen , kann das plättchen eigentlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hi Zusammen,

ah ok jetzt verstehe ich das Problem. Hat meine KK zum Glück nicht.

Habt ihr die Assassin eig mal etwas ausgiebiger testen können? Ich war gerade am Weiher und mal die Haibo und die Assassin mal mit x Ködern geworfen und vieles eingestellt. Beide Rollen laufen echt gut... teils zu gut. Werden die Köder zu leicht bzw. bremsen im Wurf zu sehr ab, ist die Spule schneller als der Rest  7-8gr war erstmal das unterste was ich mit der Assassin geworfen hab. Zentrifugal dabei auf 2 und die Magnetbremse auf 6. Gehe ich mit der Magnetbremse weiter runter, hab ich den Effekt, dass die Spule schneller dreht als der Köder schnur abzieht.....

Die Haibo wirft sich bei 7gr viel besser. Da hab ich 3 Pins Aktiv und die äußere Justierung in etwa in unteren Drittel. Also da dürfte noch mehr gehen... nur so leichten Kram wie kleine Minnows und Spinner sind noch nicht so meins. 

Momentan würde ich mir eher ne Haibo anstelle der Assassin zulegen. Aber mit der Assassin hab ich einfach ein Bremssystem mehr was auf das andere eingestellt werden muss und ich tippe mal, nach etwas einlaufen geht die auch nochmal etwas besser. GGf muss man hier aber mal die Lagr anschauen und ggf tauschen oder Ölen wer mehr in den <10gr Bereich will...

PS: Gefischt wurden die BC jeweils an einer DAM Xibit Baitcast. Klasse Ruten für schmales Geld. Für die Haibo ne 5-20gr Version und für die Assassin ne 10-30gr version.


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich dreh die gerade mal so weit zu, dass die Spule sich seitlich kaum noch bewegt -sprich grenze damit eig nur das seitliche Spiel der Spule ein.  Die würde beim Wurf nämlich hin und her hopsen. Ein ganz minimales Spiel ist noch okey... drehe ich etwas fester, merkt ich das sofort beim Wurf.
> 
> Das Das Abbremsen erfolgt ja über die beiden Bremssysteme (Magnet und Fliehkraft).



Die Spulenbremse wirkt bei jeder Spulengeschwindigkeit und addiert sich zu den anderen Bremssystemen hinzu. Sie wirkt vor allem dann stark, wenn die anderen Bremstypen nur wenig Kraft haben, um die Spule zu bremsen: Bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten. 
Ich halte sie z.B. bei starken Windböen für unverzichtbar, bei Windstille kann man sie auch nur "zum zentrieren" der Spule benutzen, wobei dann ruhiges und konzentriertes Werfen unabdingbar ist.


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Dann muss ich definitiv mit der mechanischen Spulenbremse noch etwas justieren müssen. Momentan hat die kaum Einfluss auf das System.... war jetzt mehr oder weniger alles für max. Wurfweite abgestimmt...


----------



## Ezperte (17. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Wenn meine Brave da ist wird die Assassin weiter getestet. Dann Versuche ich die verschiedenen Bremssysteme nochmal.


----------



## Ezperte (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Meint ihr die Assassin ist auch für die leichte Angelei auf Hecht gut?


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Klar.... eher als gezielt mit mini Baits auf Barsch....


----------



## Ezperte (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ah, hätte ich garnicht vermutet, ich bin wohl noch nicht so ganz drin in der Baitcasterei 
Dann sollte ich mir nochmal eine Spule mit dickerer Schnur fertig machen, mit 0,10 kommt man bei Hechten ja nicht weit.
Gibt es diese Spulen einzeln zu kaufen? Austauschen müsste man die ja können oder?


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Soweit ich weiss gibt es für die KK keine E-Spule.... macht auch kaum Sinn, da die Spule mit dem Bremssystem wohl fast soviel wie die ganze Rolle kosten würde....

Würde an deiner Stelle ne 0,15er PP (die alte) drauf spulen und gut ist. Ist ne schöne Anfangsschnur...


----------



## Ezperte (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ok, besorge ich mir dann mal, wahrscheinlich. Wenn die Rute jetzt nicht​ geeignet sein sollte für etwas größeres, dann bleiben ich erstmal bei meiner Stationär-Kombo. Die Rute hat ja nur 5-25, war ja für Barsch ausgelegt.


----------



## putschii (18. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Sollte wer die Assa haben wollen, ich würde meine mit Schnur für 40€ abgeben. Nur einmal gefischt


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



putschii schrieb:


> Sollte wer die Assa haben wollen, ich würde meine mit Schnur für 40€ abgeben. Nur einmal gefischt


 
Nicht zufrieden mit dem Teil? Oder ist das einfach nicht deine Angellei?


----------



## Angler9999 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ganz ehrlich? 
Auf den ersten Wiederverkaufsthread habe ich schon gewartet.
BC muss man mögen, dann auch erlernen und dabei bleiben. So mal eben Anfangen und gleich perfekt Spaß haben issss nich...

Sorry für OT

Ich schließe mich der Neugierfrage an.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So sieht es wirklich aus, vor allem wenn dann direkt probiert wird mit <10g zu fischen.


----------



## putschii (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Nee ich mag BCs, könnte aber für "kleines" Geld an ne andere Rolle kommen und dachte, dass ich so jemanden die Möglichkeit gebe ohne Wartezeit die Rolle zu testen und gleichzeitig Moppen für die andere Rolle habe


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Wie gesagt - die Steed ist doch ne ecke besser und die paar € Aufschlag würde ich jedem Raten. Nur das 88er Handle ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Steed mit dem Carbon Handle der Assassin (und mit Gold Applikationen) wäre der Hammer....

Beim Ali gibts ja Carbon Handle sets... ggf ordere ich mir da eins in Wunschfarbe. Weiss nur nich ob das passt.


----------



## Basti0602 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin,

nachdem ich hier und in dem anderen Thread mal ein bischen durchgelesen habe, wollte ich mir auch mal eine UL/L Bc combo zulegen ... es wird wohl die Haibo Smart  werden... hat eventuell jemand einen Tipp zu einer UL/L Casting Rute? Erfahrungen oder ähnliches... 

Hätte ich mehr zeit aktuell hätte ich mir gerne mal die Haibo Steed angeguckt |wavey: @Fr33   Dreieich ist ja nicht allzuweit weg von Mainz oder FFM  ... wenn es geklappt hätte .

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu Aliexpress ... habt ihr euch einen seperaten neuen account gemacht, einen neunen Gmail Acount oder ähnliches erstellt  oder  mit einem bestehenden Account dort angemeldet.

Mfg 

Basti


----------



## putschii (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Einfach mit meinem googleacc


----------



## Ezperte (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Basti, ich hatte mir die damals angeguckt...
http://s.aliexpress.com/rUvQbmma

Bestellt habe ich mir die...
http://s.aliexpress.com/yaMJ7fme

Rosewood Ruten sehen auch gut aus.


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Basti0602 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich hier und in dem anderen Thread mal ein bischen durchgelesen habe, wollte ich mir auch mal eine UL/L Bc combo zulegen ... es wird wohl die Haibo Smart werden... hat eventuell jemand einen Tipp zu einer UL/L Casting Rute? Erfahrungen oder ähnliches...
> 
> ...


 

Moin,

im Bereich UL/L halte ich generell die BC und gerade die aus China usw. nicht für ideal. Ich sehe ja in anderen Foren welcher Aufwand (finanziell) betrieben wird um Gewichte unter 7-5gr mit der BC zu werfen. Und da werden BCs getuned die von Werk aus eig schon gut rennen. Glaube wer andauernd im unteren L Bereich unterwegs ist - für den werden die China Caster nix sein. Die Steed ist im eher im ML/M  Bereich zu Hause. Klar wirft die auch unter 10gr mit entsprechendem Setup und der passenden Rute.....


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

UL Rute hab ich mir die hier geholt. beide ... Spinning und Casting 




https://id.carousell.com/p/kuying-s...referrer=/grand_tackle/?page=2&ref_sId=537084


aber es geht auch ganz gut mit der savage gear senzora oder wft penzill 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/WFT-Penzill-...340744?hash=item5b368ea048:g:CHkAAOSwzLlXgTiY


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

hi 
es gibt ja noch außer den bekannten verdächtigen noch einiges was einem so von der seite anlacht. leider kann ich kein chinesisch und bilder lügen gerne. 

wie ist euer erster eindruck ?


http://www.chinaglobalmall.com/products/540066268395


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin,

naja wird wohl alles mehr oder weniger der selbe Kram sein. So Dinge wie Handle, Spulenbremse usw. sieht alles gleich aus. Die Frage ist aber immer was raus kommt. Und da muss man sich mehr oder weniger auf die bereits getesteten Produkte verlassen bzw. diese die schon etwas bekannter sind. Haibo und KastKing sind sind halt hier schön größere Namen.... Haibo gibt es schon seit paar Jahren....


----------



## Basti0602 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke erstmal für euer Feedback und die anregungen.
Ich hab jetzt mal bischen was bestellt wenns da ist gibts fotos und ein kleines Fazit.

Hatte nicht jemand ich glaube @Fr33 einen link für ersatz bzw tuning Spulen gehabt die Haibo geeignet sind. Ich find den link geschweige denn die Spulen auf Ali nicht.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Gib mal "Haibo spool" in die Ali Suche ein.... dann kommen so paar Händler die diverese Spulen haben....


----------



## Fr33 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Servus,

hab die Tage mit der Assassin noch etwas rum geworfen und die Einstellungen noch etwas ausgereizt. Mir ist eins sehr deutlich aufgefallen... die am stärken eingreifende Bremse für den Wurf selber ist die Fliehkraft/Schleifbremse. Es macht einen riesen Unterschied ob man die auf Stufe 0 oder 1 stellt... oder nur leicht erhöht auf sagen wir Stufe 2 oder 3....

Im Grunde regel ich alles fast nur noch über die Magnetbremse und die Spulenbremse. Die Fliehkraftbremse steht bei mir auf Stufe 1. Bin mal auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt...


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Keiner der Herren mehr mit der Assassin unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Cynastorix (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin zusammen,
ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Ich bin beim  angeln mit meiner Kastking Baitcaster etwas übermütig geworden und habe  die Cast Control immer weiter aufgedreht. Irgendwann war es dann zu weit  und der Knopf war ab. Mir ist offensichtlich die Bremsscheibe oder was  auch immer da drin ist verloren gegangen. Kann einer von euch mal  nachsehen was in den Knopf gehört? am besten mit Maßen, damit ich etwas  nachbeschaffen kann. 
VG




EDIT: Es ist eine Royal Legend


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo,

da ist eig (wie bei jeder low Profile BC) eine Feder und nochmal ein rundes Plastikplättchen drinnen. Das kleine Plastikplättchen ist in der Kappe eingelegt und dann kommt die Feeder....


----------



## Cynastorix (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Das ist schonmal ein super Tip. Der Verkäufer hat sich blöd gestellt und gesagt, dass das so aussieht wie es aussehen soll und wollte ein Video |gr:
Hat jemand einen guten Tip wo ich ersatz herbekommen kann?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Naja so ein Einlageplättchen/Scheibe kann man sich aus nem Plastikdeckel aus ner Verpackung selber schneiden... das sollte kein Problem sein. Ggf braucht man die gar nicht - je nachdem wie stark die Feder halt ist und auf den Bremsmechanismus für die Spule drückt.

Ich würde es mal bei ABU oder so versuchen. Einfach von ner Black Max usw. die Feder als E-Teil ordern. Sollte passen.... die Knobs passen teils auch von diversen BC untereinander.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Doch ich war heute erst wieder mit der Assasin unterwegs. Bin immer noch hoch zufrieden, aber viel rumgespielt habe ich nicht, Fliehkraft steht auf 3, Magnetbremse glatt auf 4 und rumspielen tu ich soweit nur mit der Spulenbremse. Hat bisher immer gereicht, selbst bei kleinen Ködern. Wenn ich da was mit experimentiert habe, geb ich aber mal ne Rückmeldung von mir.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich werfe momentan eher so unkompaktes Zeug.... 4,5er Shaker am 10Gr Kopf... dennoch komm ich aktuell gleich bzw. sogar weiter (und das entspannter) als mit der Curado....


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist eig (wie bei jeder low Profile BC) eine Feder und nochmal ein rundes Plastikplättchen drinnen. Das kleine Plastikplättchen ist in der Kappe eingelegt und dann kommt die Feeder....



Wie bei jeder? 
Kenne aber genug die da nix drin haben, lediglich ein Plastikplättchen. Was soll die Feder bewirken?
Könnte ja nur bewirken das sich der Bremsknopf nicht von selbst verstellt oder das Blättchen fixieren. Also nötig ist da eine Feder definitiv nicht .

Also einfach ein kleines Plasteplättchen einkleben, das reicht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

So habe gerade mal die Curado I geholt und da sieht man z.B. dass ein Plattchen UND eine Feder verbaut ist. Soweit ich weiss haben das die meisten BCs so verbaut (ich revidiere mal das jede gegen die meisten).

Denke bei Cynastorix fehlt das Plattchen  + Feder.


----------



## Cynastorix (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Vielen Dank für das Bild. Ich werde mal schauen wo ich eventuell Ersatz herbekommen kann. Ich verstehe das Prinzip noch nicht ganz. Wenn ich in meine Rolle wie auf dem Bild reinschaue: Sehe ich ja da die Achse, das was weiter drinnen mit der Spange befestigt ist, ist das ein Kugellager oder das Bremssystem der Cast Control?

EDIT: Übe ich also Bremskraft aus indem ich mit einem Plättchen auf die Achse drücke oder muss ich tiefer drinnen druck auf die Spange/Bremse(?) ausüben?


----------



## Purist (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss haben das die meisten BCs so verbaut (ich revidiere mal das jede gegen die meisten).



ABUs haben dort eine Klammer zum festhalten des Kupferplättchens, aber keine Federn


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

@ FR33
Wirst schon Recht haben das bei vielen auch ne Feder drin ist. Bei einigen ist auch ein Zahnkranz und ein Federblättchen verbaut um eine Rastung zu haben. Es ging auch mehr darum das es auch ohne problemlos funktioniert.

@Cynastorix
Das Plättchen bremst nur die Achse. Einfach entsprechendes Material nehmen und in den Bremsknopf einkleben (dünnes doppelseitiges Klebeband reicht). Musst nur darauf achten das es nicht zu dick wird, sonst musst du die Bremse zu weit öffnen und verlierst wieder den Knopf. In offener Stellung sollte die Achse minimal seitliches Spiel haben, dann passt das. 

Aber bist du sicher das da ein Plättchen fehlt? Sieht auf dem Foto irgendwie so aus als ob da noch eins drin liegt.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Die Feder hat eig nur den Sinn, dass die einen Gegendruck ausübt und sich der Knob nicht so easy verstellt. Hat den Effekt wie ein Federring bei Schlossschrauben mit KOntermutter. Die Feder von der Curao ist auch gar nicht mal so weich wie sie dank der weiten Windungen aus sieht.


----------



## Cynastorix (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen. Dann werde ich mich mal nach einem Plättchen und möglicherweise einer Feder umsehen. 

@Keine Ahnung: Ja da fehlt definitiv etwas. Wenn ich den komplett zudrehe zieht selbst ein 5 Gramm Köder Schnur von der BC.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Erkennt man nicht so genau, aber dann fehlt es definitiv.


----------



## Ezperte (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo,
Ich bin ja noch ziemlich neu mit der BCs, wie ist das mit der Magnetbremse, das ist die Bremse, die man mit den Pins verstellt,oder?

Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Pins sind normalerweise in der Fliehkraftbremse, die Magnetbremse hat ne Drehknopf.


----------



## Ezperte (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ah,ok


----------



## Cynastorix (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo zusammen,
dank eurer tollen Hilfe funktioniert die Cast-Controll an meiner Kastking wieder genau wie sie soll. Im Baumarkt gab es ein Druckfedersortiment und als Plättchen tut eine zurechtgeschnittene Trennlage aus einer Köderbox ihren Dienst. Nachdem der Hersteller sich blöd gestellt hat dachte ich schon ich muss das Ding wegschmeißen. 

Danke für eure Erklärungen und vor allem für die Fotos von Fr33#h


----------



## Schicksal (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Wofür ist eigentlich der kleine Hebel an der stealth? Rechts vorne unten. Da steht pull&turn dran.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Damit kannst du die Seitenplatte lösen und die Spule entnehmen nzw. die Fleikraftbremse einstellen usw.


----------



## Schicksal (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Vielen Dank!
Kenne bisher nur die Cardiff 201.


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Schicksal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Kenne bisher nur die Cardiff 201.



Die kannst du auch aufschrauben um die Fliehkraftbremse einzustellen |rolleyes


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

bei der stealth gibt es keine feder , nur ein kunststoffplättchen. ist das plättchen zu dick , sitzt der stellknopf zu lose und kann abfallen und verloren gehen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Mir glaubt es ja keiner .... aber schaden tut ne Feder ja auch nicht, also egal wenn sich jemand eine reinbaut.


----------



## jagarou (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Also ich habe jetzt die stealth ein paar mal gefischt und es hat alles erstaunlich gut geklappt.hab nich gleich in die BC Angelei verliebt.Habe dann bei einer shimano chronarch zugeschlagen.Habe also eine fadt neue Stealth.wenn jemand interesse hat kann er mir eine PN schreiben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schicksal (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Die kannst du auch aufschrauben um die Fliehkraftbremse einzustellen |rolleyes





Ja, schon klar, aber die hat ganz klar Schrauben zum öffnen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

die schrauben und damit meine ich die kleinen kreuzschlitz schrauben, sind nur dazu da um die rolle komplett zu öffnen und um an das getriebe zu kommen. mit fliehkraftbremse haben die nix zu tun. man schraubt die rolle nur auf , um sie evtl neu zu fetten oder zum reinigen. zum öffnen der seitenplatte und zum verstellen der fliekraftbremse ,ist der kleine hebel


----------



## Schicksal (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Sorry, wir sind gerade OT und zwar bei der Cardiff.
Zurück zur Kastking.


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*



Schicksal schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, aber die hat ganz klar Schrauben zum öffnen.



Die Rändelschrauben dienen dazu, es auch ohne Schraubenzieher z.B. unterwegs problemlos machen zu können, um die Fliehkraftbremse einzustellen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*









wo bitteschön sollen die rändelschrauben bei der kastking sein ? zum öffnen ?. . ich hab 2 modelle (stealth und speed demon) und seh keine ?


----------



## Schicksal (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

s. Beitrag #151


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

DIe haben keine Rändelschraube... der kleine Hebel mit PULL drann ermöglicht es die Seitenplatte abzunehmen. Ist bei der Assassin auch so...


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

War am WE mal wieder mit der Stealth los. Ein Traum!


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (8. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hi.
Ich habe mir die legend royal über Amazon geordert.

Bei welchen wurfgewicht fühlt sich die Rolle wohl?

Dachte an einer Spro Mimic Rute 20-60 g für 45 g Jerks max,
und eben Gummis mit blei um die 25 g.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen,  habe mir jetzt die Beiträge durchgelesen und nix  dies bezüglich gelesen. 

Klar kann man keine Wunder erwarten und seine mit ner revo vergleichen, 
aber zum üben bzw ausprobieren ob mir bc liegt voll okay. 

Gruß


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ab 10g ist eigentlich selbst bei den günstigen alles in Butter.


----------



## buzzypuster (9. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Moin Leute,

gibt es da eigentlich mittlerweile eine "Einteilung" der Rollen? 
Sprich welche Rolle welches Köderspektrum (WG) abdeckt?
Ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir eine BC-Combo fürs Jiggen zulege, da meine anderen Kombos auch alle (außer die UL, da kostet ne BC leider ein kleines Vermögen) mittlerweile BC sind.
Rute wäre dann irgendeine mit 10-40 Gramm.
Leider werde ich aus den Produktbeschreibungen nicht schlau. 
Vielleicht fällt euch auch was von Haibo ein? 

Grüße

Paul


----------



## jagarou (25. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Hallo Paul.ich kann dir eine KastKing Stealth anbieten!Hatte sie an genau so einer Rute.Dieses Wurfspektrum jat sie einwandfrei mitgemacht.Wenn du interesse hast kannst du mir ja schreiben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich muss sagen - die Assassin ist zwar mitunter eine der leichtesten BCs die ich in den Griffeln hatte und entsprechend merkt man diese fast gar nicht. Performance ist auch gut - aber ich finde die Lager gehören getauscht oder zumindest gereinigt und neu geölt. 

 Ich bin dennoch mit der Haibo Smart (die weisse) mehr zufrieden. Hab nur das Handle tauschen müssen (gab es beim ALI für 10€) und damit komme ich besser klar.


----------



## Nizzyx (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Nabend,
stelle mir gerade meine erste Baitcast Combo zusammen. Es soll eine Crankbait Rute werden und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Baitcastrolle. Bin auf die Assassin von Kastking gestoßen.  Die hat im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Modellen eine kleinere Übersetzung und ist daher besser zum fischen mit Crankbaits geeignet.
Jetzt meine Frage: Lohnt sich eine Kastking oder soll ich lieber 100€ mehr investieren? Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung mit teureren Rollen und einen Vergleich zu den Kastking Rollen? Wie schlagen sich die KastKings im Vergleich zu den günstigen Abu Garcia Rollen? Z.B. die Pro Max.

Viele Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kastking Baitcast Rolle ?*

Ich wollt kein neues Thema aufmachen - inzwischen ist meine 3. China B/C is Haus geflattert. Es ist diesmal eine DMK Thunder geworden:

 Link: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...st-Reel-Finesse-Fishing-Bait/32413927601.html

Soll eigentlich die Assassin ablösen. Passt nicht nur optisch besser an eine Rute mit weissen Elementen- auch was ich so an dürftigen Infos im Netz gefunden habe, soll die gar nicht so schlecht sein.

Ohne sie gefischt zu haben paar kurze Eindrücke:

*Verarbeitung:*
Definitv besser als die Assassin. Keine scharfen Kanten und ganz wichtig - keine Spaltmaße. Da wackelt nix. Wer die HAIBO kennt - def. auf dem Nivau. Wobei das garantiert auch keine Eigenentwicklung ist und der Body aus einer Presse mit den anderen kommt. Aber ist schon der Verarbeitung her eine der besseren China BCs. Keine Lacknasen oder sonst was. Gut, das Carbon Handle ist China Typisch laminiert... aber def nicht schlecht.

*Haptik:*
Fühlt sich gut an. Ist natürlich schwerer als die KK Assassin - aber das weiss lackierte Gehäuse lässt sie wertiger wirken. Auch der Mechanismus um den Seitendeckel abzunehmen hakt nicht und lässt sich sauber öffnen und schließen. Handle ist lang genug und die Knobs liegen gut in der Hand. Der Taster für den Freespool ist schön glatt und hakt auch nicht.

*Ausstattung:*
Ob man die 14 Lager wirklich merkt?! Ka, wird sich zeigen. 
 Nice ist aber, dass die BC mit 2 Spulen geliefert wird. Einer Standart Spule (die Blaue) und eine Shallow Spule in Titanfarbe. Ich hab die Spulen nicht gewogen, aber die Shallow müsste leichter sein.

*Bremssystem:*
Ja das ist so ne Sache - das ist dieser typische Drehkranz der auf der Spule installiert ist. Also auch eine Schleifbremse/ Fliehkraftbremse. Muss aber nicht schlecht sein.

Die Spulenbremse lässt sich ganz fein justieren.

Die Bremse hat einen Clicker beim Einstellen... aber keinen Abzugsclicker (schade). Aber braucht man eig auch nicht.

*Freespool:*
Out of the Box echt ordentlich. Spule dreht deutlich leiser als bei meiner KK Assassin (die muss als Vergleich her halten, da Größe und Bremssystem identisch sind). Denke wenn man die Orig Lager mal entfettet und ggf mit schnellerem Öl ausstattet geht da einiges. Vorallem in Verbindung mit der gefüht leichteren Shallow Spool.


----------

